# Is anyone doing the 8 hour diet?



## Buffy in Dallas

I was given the book, "The 8 hour diet", a couple of weeks ago and started it the next day. I've lost 5 pounds since then eating as much as I want of anything I want as long as its within an 8 hour period of the day and no other time. I eat only between 10:00 am and 6:00 pm.
I seriously didn't think it would work but apparently it does.

Is anyone else doing this? Have you had much success? Have you had any problems hitting a plateau? Anyone mix this with a lowcarb diet?


----------



## Sharkie

This is an interesting concept , I think I'll give it a go starting Monday for a week and see what happens.


----------



## ajax

Not recommended for diabetics. You have to have 3 regular meals a day.


Andy


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

As an update to this... I did try it. I added it in addition to my Ketogenic diet. 
It does help! After eating this way for a week I wasn't hungry at all. I'm down 40 pounds now. :nanner:


----------



## Jaclynne

Buffy - I know you started this post about another diet, but you mentioned the Ketogenic diet. 
That is something I've been looking into in an effort to help some hormone /insulin problems, and the weight loss is always a bonus. Can you tell me more about this Ketogenic diet and about the protocol you follow?
I hope you don't mind the derail...


----------



## Belfrybat

Good for you. I think this is a variation on intermittent fasting, but instead of fasting for a full 24 hours every other day, you are doing 16 -18 hours. And combined with a Ketogenic diet, it seems like it would be possible even for diabetics. 

How low are you keeping your carbs on the Ketogenic diet? As a diabetic, I aim for under 100 a day, which is not Ketogenic, but is low carb. But I'm not losing weight and I have 25 to lose.

*Jacylynne *-- here's a good overview of the Ketogenic diet. Now if I could just find chocolate that would fit the diet, I'd be a happy camper! 
http://www.theketogenicdiet.org/category/all-posts/getting-started/


----------



## Buffy in Dallas

Jaclynne said:


> Buffy - I know you started this post about another diet, but you mentioned the Ketogenic diet.
> That is something I've been looking into in an effort to help some hormone /insulin problems, and the weight loss is always a bonus. Can you tell me more about this Ketogenic diet and about the protocol you follow?
> I hope you don't mind the derail...


Sure! The diet is like low carb but is higher fat and lower carb. I aim for 75% fats, 20% protein and 5% or less carbs. I get around 15 to 20 carbs a day. My problem is getting too much protein. The 8 hour diet goes well with the ketogenic diet.

I have fallen off the wagon a couple of times in the last year. (which is why I've only lost 40 pounds) I just keep climbing back on! It would be harder if I didn't LOVE this diet so much! I might lose faster if I could exercise. oh well... 

I eat a lot of meat. The fattest cuts I can find. Lots of sausage, bacon, butter, eggs, heavy cream in my coffee, Cheese, sour cream, Oh, google Fat Bombs. OMG!!!:bow:

Here are some good sited I've learned from.
http://www.ketogenic-diet-resource.com/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmMJ2ioWma0SpD9N21OiuXA

Ps. my doctor told me he was happy my cholesterol had gone down. Then I told him about my diet. He was one shocked Doc.


----------



## plowjockey

The only way I'd ever buy into this diet, is *total calorie count*, for the day.

If you eat as "much as you want" during that 8 hour period, are you consuming more, less, or about the same amount of calories, as when you were eating morning, noon and night?

Not saying it does not work, I'm just curious if you tracked calorie intake.

I'm am a total believer, that calories consumed, verses calories burned, is the key to permanent weight loss.


----------



## Maura

It&#8217;s not all about calories. Some people do not use carbohydrates for energy, it just goes to fat. For other people, it is the fat. Everyone is different.

I&#8217;m going to try the 8 hour diet.


----------



## Kristinemomof3

Myfitnesspal.com & counting calories is what I do. I've always been fairly slim though and don't really need to lose more than 10-15 lbs.


----------



## plowjockey

Maura said:


> It&#8217;s not all about calories. Some people do not use carbohydrates for energy, it just goes to fat. For other people, it is the fat. Everyone is different.
> 
> I&#8217;m going to try the 8 hour diet.


I did not say one word about _carbohydrates_.

Carbohydrates, proteins and fats , _*all contain calories*_. Weight loss comes from burning excess calories.

I'd like to see some proof about your claim.

However, if you try the diet, I sincerely hope it works for you.


----------



## ArchaeoMag

There is only ONE way to lose weight and keep it off, and that's lifestyle change, or as I prefer to call it, attitude change! Diets/fad diets are only temporary. If you have to lose weight immediately for dire health reasons, then yes, diet away. Likewise, when I'm training for a big race, I have a "race" diet, which isn't really a diet so much as paying extra attention to nutrition and how I fuel my body and fewer "cheat" days. Exercise and healtjy eating are the only way, and once you make it your lifestyle, you crave healthy food and want to exercise. There are always lapse periods, but energy breeds more energy and healthy diet breeds healthy cravings. Your body is a bank, and when it comes to calories and exercise it's simple math. Counting cals occasionally helps. You want to make more "withdrawals" than "deposits."


----------



## ArchaeoMag

Also I highly recommend MyFitnessPal. It has a huge database for nutritional info on foods and calories burned through exercise, and the social media aspect os very helpful if you choose to use it.


----------



## Crisste

ArchaeoMag said:


> There is only ONE way to lose weight and keep it off, and that's lifestyle change, or as I prefer to call it, attitude change!


Yup. 85% diet changes, 15% exercise. 



> Diets/fad diets are only temporary.


You have to define the word "diet" in order to make that statement more clear and for folks to understand why most common diets fail.

The word "Diet" means "What you eat", in layman's terms. But when someone is trying to lose weight, the word diet is synonymous with calorie restriction. 

Any diet you practice which attempts to restrict calories will ultimately fail because of the way insulin and leptin (your energy hormones) signal the hypothalamus in your brain. 

This is one of those things you can't fight, it will win every time eventually. This is also why people who practice calorie restriction will always eventually gain their weight back.



> Exercise and healthy eating are the only way, and once you make it your lifestyle, you crave healthy food and want to exercise.


And so many people don't realize with this really means. They either think that lifestyle change means quitting your desk job and becoming a forest ranger or trading in your evening family life and becoming a gym rat. 

The word "lifestyle" should be removed and just leave it at "Exercise and Healthy Eating". Of course this still has a whole bunch of problems because most people don't understand what good food is, and isn't. The only solution is for the individual to learn on their own. Trust me when I say that you can't trust anything they print on a food box. There is no such thing as a healthy processed food.



> There are always lapse periods, but energy breeds more energy and healthy diet breeds healthy cravings. Your body is a bank, and when it comes to calories and exercise it's simple math. Counting cals occasionally helps. You want to make more "withdrawals" than "deposits."


I like the way you put that. These days, my junk food cravings means I crave Italian bread! (the kind without sugar). Ya, bread is horrible for you so we don't eat much of it anymore.

Here are some tips for losing weight and healthy eating:
Set a goal to ingest 100 grams of fiber per day. You probably won't achieve that but if you get half way there you're on the right track. The average person in the USA gets just 12 grams for reference.

Drink only WATER or WHOLE MILK, things like coffee and tea are fine but nothing in them.

Absolutely no sugar. You'll be startled when you start reading ingredients labels on food and you discover that almost everything has sugar in it. 
NO SUGAR !!!! Do not break this rule if you're fat. You can let up to 15 grams a day into your diet once you achieve your goal weight.

Make sure to get 15 to 20 minutes of exercise at least 4 days a week. During your workouts make sure to elevate your heart rate to 80% of your maximum safe heart rate for your age for at least 5 minutes or more. 
(Google your max safe rate formula, its easy to figure out) 
Also, if you're fat and sedentary and middle age, you should get a check up with your doctor before you start. 

By elevating your heart rate in that way, you lower cortisol levels in your blood and increase the rate of mitochondria burn in your liver. Exercise has a lot of other benefits but as far as weight control go, those are the big ones. 

A common misconception people make is that the purpose of exercise is to burn calories. This is a joke. If you eat two pieces of white bread, you would have to run or jog for a half an hour to burn them off. Ya right! Who's going to do that? 

In the context of weight control, the purpose of exercise is for metabolic health, not caloric balance. That's not to say that an intense 4 hour workout at the gym won't force more calories to burn and make you lose weight, its just that its not realistic. 

Good luck,


----------

